# plattfischarten und deren längen im nordostatlantik und dessen angrenzende gewässer



## chippog (21. Februar 2005)

hier eine feine liste, die mir ralf-h zugeschickt hat. sie erhebt weder den anspruch auf richtigkeit noch auf vollständigkeit, bietet aber eine nette übersicht und einen guten vergleich für eigene fänge. chippog


Steinbutt (Psetta maxima) - bis ca. 20kg

Glattbutt/Tarbutt (Scophthalmus rhombus) - bis 8kg

Scholle (Pleuronectes platessa) - bis 7kg

Kliesche/Scharbe (Limanda limanda) - bis 50cm

Doggerscharbe/Scharbenzunge (Hippoglossoides platessoides) - bis 6,4kg

Flunder/Struffbutt/Sandbutt (Platichthys flesus) - bis 3kg

Flügelbutt (Lepidorhombus whiffjagonis) - bis 60cm

Heilbutt, weißer (Hippoglossus hippoglossus) - bis 3,6m, 300kg

Heilbutt, schwarzer (Reinhardtius hippoglossoides) - bis 45kg

Seezunge, gemeine (Solea vulgaris) - bis 2kg

Bastardzunge (Microchirus variegatus) - bis 35cm

Rotzunge, echte (Microstomus kitt) - bis 3kg

Hundszunge/Zungenbutt/Rotzunge (Glyptocephalus cynoglossus) - bis 2,5kg

Lammzunge (Arnoglossus laterna) - bis 25cm

Sandzunge (Pegusa lascaris) - bis 40cm

Zwergzunge (Buglssidium luteum) - bis 15cm

Haarbutt (Zeugopterus punctatus) - bis 25cm


----------



## Dorschi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: plattfischarten und deren längen im nordostatlantik und dessen angrenzende gewässer*

Klasse Auflistung! Und jetzt noch zu jedem ein Foto!
Du weist doch, wir sind so foto- g**l


----------



## Wulli (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: plattfischarten und deren längen im nordostatlantik und dessen angrenzende gewässer*

Dem kann auch ich nichts hinzufügen...

Liste komplett! (jedenfalls nach meinem Wissenstand)!! 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Jirko (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: plattfischarten und deren längen im nordostatlantik und dessen angrenzende gewäss*

huhu dorschi...

steinbutt:






glattbutt:





scholle:





kliesche:





doggerscharbe:





flunder:





heilbutt, weißer:





rotzunge, echte:





hundszunge:





lammzunge:





haarbutt:





*quelle: klick *... der betreiber der page, rudolf svensen, hat sein offizielles ok per mailanfrage gegeben, seine pics hier on board linken zu dürfen... dafür nen digges danke gen norwegen #6

flügelbutt:





heilbutt, schwarzer:





seezunge, gemeine:





*quelle: klick*

...#h


----------



## Ralf-H (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: plattfischarten und deren längen im nordostatlantik und dessen angrenzende gewässer*

Moin Jirko,
spitzenmäßig !!! Das nenne ich Super-Zusammenarbeit !!!
Das macht echt Spaß hier im Board. Ich glaube kaum, daß irgenwo anders so eine Quelle geballten Wissens angesammelt wird.
Speziell zu den Plattfischen:
wie man aus anderen Beiträgen hier entnehmen kann, haben die meisten Leute echte Schwierigkeiten mit der Bestimmung von Plattfischen, besonders der "Exoten" (mich eingeschlossen, aber ich hab´meist ein Bestimmungsbuch mit am Wasser).
Ich bin sicher, daß die Fotos für viele hier eine große Hilfe sind.
Vielleich kann jemand das ganze in eine Art Datenbank packen ???
Danke nochmal (auch an Rudorf Svensen).
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mikemolto (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: plattfischarten und deren längen im nordostatlantik und dessen angrenzende gewässer*

Vielen lieben Dank für die Umfangreichen Infos und die tollen Bilder.

(..... schade eigendlich; nun fragen wohl kaum noch Bordies zwecks Plattfischbestimmung nach )


----------



## Jirko (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: plattfischarten und deren längen im nordostatlantik und dessen angrenzende gewäss*

...und hier der rest #h

bastardzunge:





sandzunge:





zwergzunge:





...#h


----------



## Dorschi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: plattfischarten und deren längen im nordostatlantik und dessen angrenzende gewässer*

Na sauber Jirko! so auf einem Haufen habe ich die auch in guten Fachbüchern nicht gefunden ! Vielen Dank! Bin nicht so der Brandungsangler und hatte eigentlich immer gedacht, die Flunder hat die roten Punkte. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: plattfischarten und deren längen im nordostatlantik und dessen angrenzende gewässer*

@ mikemolto! da brauchst du keine angst zu haben! allein das foto für den flügelbutt wird so manchem kopfzerbrechen bereiten. ausserdem wird kaum jemand mit dem labtopp am meer die platten bestimmen. auch weiterhin wird es mehr unklarheiten als klarheiten geben.

hingegen ist jegliche aufkärung von nutzen und jirkos einsatz ist ein besonders guter!

@ jirko! ich bin schon wieder mal dein fan! und ein feiner zug vom rudolf svensen!


----------

